# Help with some flounder rigs?



## RodandReel2010

Does anybody have a tutorial or some pictures of flounder rigs that you make? We went with a guide last year that was using a flounder rig to drift mud minnows and I am going out on my own this year to save some money! So if anybody can help me out I really appreciate it!! Also what is a good place to get mud minnows and what do they normally cost?

Thanks,
Coty


----------



## JOrlick

That rig is along the lines of what I use for flounder. As far as mud minnows go, local tackle shops will have them usually. Prices vary depending on the time of the year, and sometimes the size.


----------



## cobia_slaya

i use a egg sinker on the main line then i use a ball bearing swivel and tie 30# leader to the hook


----------



## Fish'n Phil

Here is a recent discussion that will help...if you do a search you may find similar topics. Good luck!

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...bait-to-catch-Flounder&highlight=Flounder+rig


----------



## RodandReel2010

Thanks for all the help guys!! I didn't know if I needed to put a float on it or not...Our guide last year did and I didn't know if it was a must...This tennessee dry lander doesn't have much experience saltwater wise!! hahaha


----------



## RuddeDogg

cobia_slaya said:


> i use a egg sinker on the main line then i use a ball bearing swivel and tie 30# leader to the hook


Yep.


----------



## ReelKingin

RodandReel2010 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys!! I didn't know if I needed to put a float on it or not...Our guide last year did and I didn't know if it was a must...This tennessee dry lander doesn't have much experience saltwater wise!! hahaha


I prefer no float if in the ocean...You'll attract alot of blues that love to cut your minnow into...And if you dont like the way the sinker rolls, try using a flate sliding weight...


----------

